# GW Copyright Laws



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Ok, basically I'm planning on writing a 40k-based book for my A-level Extended Project, and was wondering if GW would have any major problems with this (aka. anything that couldnt be sorted out with a letter to them begging to be allowed, promising that any and all copywriting will go to them, and throwing in the odd "worshipful master" in there)

I thought it would be better to ask here first, since I cant find any good sources online, and we all know what a &@*% GW is for copywriting...


Thanks for any feedback guys 

Jakkie


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's fine. As long as you ain't publishing it and whatnot, there is no real problem that I can think of. Anyway, why would they know?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Anyway, why would they know?


Cause he just told the whole world about it?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

well I dont fully know the process of sending it off to be marked etc.
Our schools pretty ruthless on plagurism (sp) etc, and from experiance, its best to check before your halfway through it and they tell you its infringes copywrite laws...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Cause he just told the whole world about it?


he told a forum about it, considering GW doesn't give a crap about forums I'd say he was safe, plus its basically fanfiction, nobody could have a problem with that..........then again considering this is GW they probably could.....and kill you...and charge you for them killing you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sending it off for marking should be fine.

Put a disclaimer in the front indicating that {whatever bits you include} are copyright Games Workshop, and do not publish it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> nobody could have a problem with that..........then again considering this is GW they probably could.....and kill you...and charge you for them killing you.


... What is your problem with GW? Have they done something to you? Srsly... You sound like you would want to bring them down to the ground...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> ... What is your problem with GW? Have they done something to you? Srsly... You sound like you would want to bring them down to the ground...


nah, there doing a good enough job at that themselves, and I've explained my problem dozens of times, go look.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... WTF? Srsly... I tried to google "What the fuck is Stellas problem", but could not find anything...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Then search through Stella's post history next time; as he said, the reasons behind his intense dislike have been explained elsewhere. If you really want to know and the fast method doesn't work, then its time to do your searching the old fashioned way.


Like Dave T Hobbit said, if your just sending it in to be graded than you should be fine. Consider tossing in a disclaimer of some kind just to be on the safe side, but your not looking to publish this as your own original work or make a profit off of it so you should be fine.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, great 

Thanks a lot everyone!

If anyones interested in the plotline of the story, just ask and ill try and get a coherant overview done.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If you can, after you have the work submitted you should just put it up here in original works. That way anyone interested will be able to read it for themselves rather than have you go through the work of trying to give a summary or overview.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats the eventual plan, but this is a year-long project, so that would take a while.
Also I need to do research, so having other people know the basic story would help if they had any ideas/criticisms about where Im going with this...


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

As an aside, it's actually worth putting the disclaimer from a grading point of view. For example, if you use the spelling "Daemons of Chaos," rather than the OED "Demons of Chaos", your examiner is likely to pick it up as a spelling error and mark the piece accordingly. If you have a disclaimer at the beginning (after an acknowledgement stating that your work is set in the Warhammer Universe, (c) Games Workshop PLC) which lists the trademarked terminology you will be using, they will recognise it as a trademarked term, not a consistent spelling mistake.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

rodmillard said:


> ...if you use the spelling "Daemons of Chaos," rather than the OED "Demons of Chaos", your examiner is likely to pick it up as a spelling error and mark the piece accordingly.


Daemon is a valid spelling; it is often seen as having a wider meaning covering any non-god that interferes in mortal life, differentiating it from the more Judeo-Christian Demon as a non-angelic spirit.

So, as the Emperor is no longer Jesus - if he ever was - GW are using a more accurate spelling.

Picky Mode Off:biggrin:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah I have a tendency to use more obscure spellings. Therefore my teachers have got used to me using Daemons and Faeries, although i suppose technically it should be Dæmons.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

What may i ask is the subject matter? or ie. race that is involved? or are you not sure yet?

If it is 40k which i assume it is, based on your previous post. This will be the disclaimer you will need to use:



> Warhammer 40,000
> This web site is completely unofficial and in no way endorsed by Games Workshop Limited.
> 
> Adeptus Astartes, Blood Angels, Bloodquest, Cadian, Catachan, the Chaos devices, Cityfight, the Chaos logo, Citadel, Citadel Device, Codex, Daemonhunters, Dark Angels, Dark Eldar, 'Eavy Metal, Eldar, Eldar symbol devices, Eye of Terror, Fire Warrior, Forge World, Games Workshop, Games Workshop logo, Genestealer, Golden Demon, Gorkamorka, Great Unclean One, Inquisitor, the Inquisitor logo, the Inquisitor device, Inquisitor:Conspiracies, Keeper of Secrets, Khorne, Kroot, Lord of Change, Necron, Nurgle, Ork, Ork skull devices, Sisters of Battle, Slaanesh, Space Hulk, Space Marine, Space Marine chapters, Space Marine chapter logos, Tau, the Tau caste designations, Tyranid, Tyrannid, Tzeentch, Ultramarines, Warhammer, Warhammer 40k Device, White Dwarf, the White Dwarf logo, and all associated marks, names, races, race insignia, characters, vehicles, locations, units, illustrations and images from the Warhammer 40,000 universe are either ®, TM and/or © Copyright Games Workshop Ltd 2000-2010, variably registered in the UK and other countries around the world. Used without permission. No challenge to their status intended. All Rights Reserved to their respective owners.


change the words "web site" to "written work" and you're golden. This should be attached to, not the cover page, but the leafed, blank page in between the cover and the body of work, usually in the bottom third of the page. This is how it should be if it's hitting more hands than juts your own.

cheers and i hope your project does well.  :drinks:

CP


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks a lot Commissar !

As for the race - I was thinking of recounting the spread of a nurgle zombie plague through a hive system, following the passing of the Terminus Est. An Inquisitor is sent to rescue the Planetary Governor, who is alive and believed to have a powerful artifact in his possession. The Inquisitor is accompanied by a Space Marine kill-team (A successor chapter to the Ultramarines, since this is set near enough to Macragge) But when the true extent of the palgue is discovered, and the exact nature of the artifact determined, the Chapter Master decides to commit his forces to the planet in order to prevent the disease from spreading, and to recover the Inquisitor and his guard.

I havent decided on the Chapter (ill probably make one up), or the 'artifact.' Thats going to be awkward, so if anyone has any ideas, Id greatly appreciate them!

EDIT: Ok, Iv decided to go with the Silver Skulls Chapter (a Second Founding from the Ultramarines) because I like their background. From what i can find, they are renowned for never giving up and never being defeated, no matter the odds. Perfect  haha


----------

